# IPv6 not loading in FreeBSD 8.1 64 bit



## linuxunix (Nov 25, 2010)

Hello,

I am unable to assign the Ipv6 to em0 interface. When I run this command:

`/etc/rc.d/network_ipv6 restart`

It says:


```
add net ::ffff:0.0.0.0: gateway ::1: route already in table
add net ::0.0.0.0: gateway ::1: route already in table
net.inet6.ip6.forwarding: 0 -> 0
plip0: flags=8810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        options=3<RXCSUM,TXCSUM>
        inet6 fe80::1%lo0 prefixlen 64 scopeid 0x3
        inet6 ::1 prefixlen 128
net.inet6.ip6.accept_rtadv: 1 -> 1
add net fe80::: gateway ::1: route already in table
add net ff02::: gateway ::1: route already in table
IPv4 mapped IPv6 address support=NO
```

I tried assiging IPv6 through sysinstall > post-package configuration > network services > Do you want to enable Ipv6? 
But still its not assigning the same.

Pls Help.


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2010)

Post the relevant bits from your /etc/rc.conf please.


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 25, 2010)

Your rc.conf should have:

```
ipv6_enable="YES"
ifconfig_em0="inet [B]your ipv6[/B] netmask 255.255.255.0"
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 25, 2010)

sk8harddiefast said:
			
		

> Your rc.conf should have:
> 
> ```
> ifconfig_em0="inet [B]your ipv6[/B] netmask 255.255.255.0"
> ```



This is wrong. It's:

```
ipv6_ifconfig_em0="<IPv6 Address> prefixlen <prefix>"
```


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Nov 25, 2010)

Ooops. You have right!


----------

